# Installing New Welch Pug



## Duke47 (Nov 26, 2004)

Rebuilding carb on a small craftsman generator, it would only run with choke partially on. Knocked out the welch plug and the fuel system was restricted. Whats the best way to reinstall a welch plug so it doesn't come loose? Do I need to use sealer of any kind? Thanks for any help.

Duke


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

wuts a welch plug?


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

duke47
When installing it, make sure the high spot is facing away from the carb. Then use a punch around the same diameter of the plug and hit it in with a hammer. Make sure that the carb is on a secure surface so when you punch it down, you get a direct hit. What happens when you hit the plug in the center with the punch is you actually expand the outer edges and that locks it into place. Some manuals say to use like a clear nailpolish to seal it, I myself have never done that.
One thing to remember is don't hit it so hard that you will break the carb, just enough force to deliver the pressure needed to flatten it somewhat.
Check out this site and d/l a copy of this manual for reference. It explains it very well in the carb section. http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

snoman


----------



## Duke47 (Nov 26, 2004)

snoman,
thanks for the help, thats a great explanation and should get me through the job. And thanks for the cdponline link,I'll d/l a copy. 

Duke


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

duke47
Not a problem...happy to oblidge a fellow do it yourselfer.

snoman


----------

